# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Isole Dahlak [Διαμαντής]

## mastrokostas

Η γραμμή άνοιξε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70, με πρώτη νομίζω μια πολύ όμορφη παντοφλιτσα το ¶γιος Γιώργιος , μετά ήρθε το Διαμαντής , το Βασίλειος ,το Παναγιά Τ , το Χρήστος ,το Μιαούλης , το Θεολόγος Ελένη , και τελευταία είχα δει και μια Μαρία .
Εδώ μερικές φωτο από το Διαμαντής .
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8510
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8511
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8512
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8513

----------


## nautikos

Ωραια παντοφλα ο *Διαμαντης* και με βαρβατο ηχο μηχανων οταν μανουβραρει :Very Happy: . Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι παντοφλα πιστη στη γραμμη του, δεν θυμαμαι να αλλαξε ποτε γραμμη για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακριβώς φίλε nautikos .Δεν άλλαξε ούτε μια μέρα την γραμμή της .
Οι μηχανές της είναι Lister από όσο ξέρω .Αλλά τον ήχο της Παναγιάς δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτα , ίδιος όταν έρχεται με όλο τον δρόμο .Και φαντάζομε το ξέρεις ότι είναι και τριπροπελη !

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

*Για τους λατρεις του ειδους

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02862ii7.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02864oe4.jpg

http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02860bi8.jpg

http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/3811/dsc02861uu1.jpg

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/4852/dsc02865ml6.jpg

http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02868ql2.jpg 
*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

παιδια το διαμαντης που παει ανοιχτα τησ σεριφου????το παρακολουθω απο το μεσημερι οταν και το ειδα στο ais ανοιχτα τησ βουλιαγμενης!!το εβγαλαν απο την γραμμη???παρακολουθηστε το στο ais προσπαθουσα σνα ανεβασω την φωτο απο το ais αλλα δεν μπορεσα...!!! :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Επικίδυνα φορτία κάνει ο Διαμαντής, όπως και οι άλλες παντόφλες περιοδικά στισ κυκλαδες. Μιλάμε για μπουκάλες υγραερίων, οξυγόνα, αασετυλίνες κλπ.... ενίοτε και πετρογκάζ.

----------


## laz94

ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΙΑΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ 23-6-2008

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14511
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14512
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14517

----------


## nautikos

> ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΙΑΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ 23-6-2008


Η παραλια αυτη ειναι απο το ΘΑΝ? Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν θερετρο του Ναυτικου-φερετρο για τους στραυτευσιμους που παριστανουν τους χαμαληδες...

----------


## laz94

> Η παραλια αυτη ειναι απο το ΘΑΝ? Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν θερετρο του Ναυτικου-φερετρο για τους στραυτευσιμους που παριστανουν τους χαμαληδες...


ΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Διαμαντης αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στην Τηνο, τι κανει εκει;
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14645

----------


## Leo

Μεταφέρει επικίνδυνα φορτία, όπως φιάλες υγραερίων, οξυγόνα, ασετυλίνες και άλλα ευγενή αέρια..... σε φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα. Αυτά τα έχει κάνει κι άλλες φορές όχι μονο ο Διαμαντής αλλά και το Παναγία Τ και το Μελίνα ΙΙ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Thanks Leo :Wink:

----------


## ΓΩΓΩ

> *Για τους λατρεις του ειδους
> 
> http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02862ii7.jpg
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02864oe4.jpg
> 
> http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc02860bi8.jpg
> 
> http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/3811/dsc02861uu1.jpg
> ...


ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΘΟΣ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dynosaur

Δυστυχώς σε λίγο θα αγνοείται και το "ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ"

----------


## ΓΩΓΩ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ :Wink: !!! ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ  :Sad:  ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΓΚ ΚΟΓΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Το Διαμαντης ειναι Αλμυροποταμο και περιμενει !
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32365

----------


## melinastam

περιμενει το καλοκαιρι να φανταστω....?ειναι τοσο ομορφο!καθρεφτιζεται σε υπεροχα νερα...σαν ονειρο,καθε καραβι...σε παιρνει μακρια...

----------


## tacosgr

Δυστυχώς δεν περιμένει το καλοκαίρι ,αν και από τις πιο καλοσυντηρημένες
παντόφλες δεν παύει να έχει κλείσει 30ετία άρα από την νομοθεσία δεν επιτρέπεται να ταξιδεύει ώς επιβατηγό.
Προφανώς περιμένει αγοραστή.
Παρεπιπτόντως το Παναγία Τ. ακόμα στο Πέραμα είναι το είδα σήμερα ,πιθανόν
να φύγει τη δευτέρα αν οι φήμες είναι σωστές.

Καλά "ταξίδια" σε ὀλους.

----------


## melinastam

μου φαινεται παρα πολυ περιεργο.απο τοτε που ημουν πεντε χρονων πηγαινω στα στυρα και λατρευα τα πλοια και τη θαλασσα σαν ζωντανα(ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου!).και τωρα εχουν φυγει σχεδον ολα απο αυτα που ηξερα...τι να πω...
καλα ταξιδια!

----------


## Leo

Να και μια έτοιμη για ξεπόρτισμα???.... οι γνώστες παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας.

P1230486.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

ειναι το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ απο τα στυρα που φευγει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Το Θέμα αυτό το άνοιξε ο φίλος mastrokostas με το πλοίο Διαμαντής. Με αυτό θα ξεκινήσω και 'γω με παλαιές φωτο που βρήκα στο τεράστιο αρχείο του πράκτορα των Στύρων Κου. Γιάννη Παγκάκη και τον ευχαριστώ μέσο του Forum, που με άφησε να τις βγάλω για να γίνουν γνωστές σε όλους εσας. Ορισμένες θα βγούν τώρα και άλλες θα μείνουν στο αρχείο μου και θα βγούν αφού το πλοίο (δεν μιλώ για το Διαμαντής) έχει φύγει στα ξένα. :Wink:  
Νο1. 1988 με τον αείμνηστο Cpt. Mιχάλη Μποντίδη, 
Νο2 & Νο3 15/03/1994 στη Θάσο φορτωμένο 500 ton. ξυλεία και δίπλα του το Νήσος Θάσος:roll: Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90094

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90095

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90096

----------


## panagiotis78

¶ρε Παντελή, με συγκίνησες (1η φώτο) :Smile:  

Μπας και έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία από την προ Αγ.Μαρινας-Ν.Στύρα εποχής ; Πριν τη γραμμή, υπήρχε πλοίο από Ραφήνα που σε άφηνε έξω από το λιμάνι και σε μαζεύαν βάρκες που σε πηγαίναν στο λιμάνι. Επίσης υπήρχαν και 2 φωτο στο πίσω μέρος του πρακτορείου από κάποια άλλα φέρρυ που ποτέ δεν έμαθα ποια ήταν....

Πάντως με συγκίνησες πραγματικά......

----------


## tsakonis

Ευχαριστούμε και εμείς από την Θάσο για τις συλλεκτικές φώτο ! Τα δυο πλοία πρέπει να είναι δεμένα στο λιμάνι που σήμερα φορτώνουν τα πλοία (θέση Λάιος) και πιο συγκεκριμένα εκεί που δένει το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI της ΑΝΕΘ . Ετσι για την ιστορία !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστούμε και εμείς από την Θάσο για τις συλλεκτικές φώτο ! Τα δυο πλοία πρέπει να είναι δεμένα στο λιμάνι που σήμερα φορτώνουν τα πλοία (θέση Λάιος) και πιο συγκεκριμένα εκεί που δένει το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI της ΑΝΕΘ . Ετσι για την ιστορία !


Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία φίλε Τάσο :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε ακόμη μερικές φωτο του Διαμαντής που επι 31 χρόνια υπηρέτησε την γραμμή αυτή. Νο1. 1ος κατάπλους στα Στύρα απο το νεότευκτο .... τότε Διαμαντής στις 16/06/1977. Νο2 με ολική ναύλωση το 1996 στο Μαρμάρι μεταφέροντας ανεμογεννήτρια. Νο3 πάλι ολική ναύλωση, άγνωστο σε μένα που, στις 18/04/1999 ( ο άνθρωπος είχε και τις δουλιές του δεν μπορούσε να είναι συνέχεια απο πάνω μου) :Sad:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90142

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90143

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90144

----------


## CORFU

ωραιο υλικο για το Διαμαντηs και μαλιστα στην τελευταια φωτο το πλοιο ειναι χωριs το πλωριο καταρτι!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα τα προσέχεις!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

το κατα δυναμην :Razz:  :Razz:  τι παντοφλαδεs ειμαστε

----------


## panagiotis78

> ωραιο υλικο για το Διαμαντηs και μαλιστα στην τελευταια φωτο το πλοιο ειναι χωριs το πλωριο καταρτι!!!


Kαι όχι μόνο, έχει και μικρότερο μήκος :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστούμε (τώρα το είδα  :Surprised: ops :Smile: ... Πολύ ωραία... Μπράβο !
Μου έστειλε και ο Παντελής τα φώτα του και πλησιάζουμε προς τον στόχο μας...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Είδατε φίλοι μου, με μία επίσκεψη στον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο τι μπορείτε να μάθετε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Θα έλθουν και άλλα ωραία :Wink:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ

μεγαλη μορφη ο καπεταν μιχαλης για πολλα χρονια καπετανιος του ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

To Διαμαντής τον Ιανουάριο του 2008 στου Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, ΓιαννηςΤ & ΑΝΔΡΟΣ :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98578

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98579

----------


## panagiotis78

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή. Που να είναι τώρα ;;;; (ξέρουμε που είναι , καμιά φωτογραφία δεν έχουμε δει).

----------


## panagiotis78

Δύο φωτογραφίες (photo της photos) του Διαμαντή που βρήκα

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Παντελη σε ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
απο την Α.Μαρινα για τους pantelis2009, panagiotis78, Τassos@@@, Thanasis89, john85, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ και σε ολους τους λατρεις της γραμμης

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη,Παναγιωτη και Γιαννη να'στε καλα!!Εχετε κανει πολυ ομορφη δουλεια!Οι φωτογραφιες απλα διαμαντακια!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αφιερωσεις! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

15/03/1994 στη Θάσο φορτωμένο 500 ton. ξυλεία και δίπλα του το Νήσος Θάσος. Σήμερα ονομάζετε ISOLE DAHLAK με σημαία " Comoros" Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, ΓιαννηςΤ & ΑΝΔΡΟΣ & όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας  :Very Happy: . (απο τον θησαυρό των Στύρων)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98644

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ όταν στις 12-01-2008 έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ 04 12-01-2008.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ στις 11-08-2009 δηλαδή ένα μήνα πριν φύγει για το εξωτερικό, στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ 14 11-08-2009.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1977_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ στη Σαλαμίνα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5650_ και _IMO 7627522_.

Κάτι που δεν ήταν γνωστό μέχρι σήμερα και το θεωρώ αρκετά ενδιαφέρον, είναι το ότι το _ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ_ ήταν (είναι) αδελφό πλοίο (ίδια ναυπηγικά σχέδια) με το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Κ - ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι_ (Ν.Π. 5683 - IMO 7627534), με το οποίο κατασκευάστηκαν την ίδια χρονιά (ίσως και ταυτόχρονα, παρατηρήστε αριθμούς νηολογίου και ΙΜΟ των δύο πλοίων) και στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Ragadozok

Ολα τα παιδικά μου καλοκαίρια έκανα διακοπές στα Στύρα και είχα δεθεί με αυτά τα φέρι μποτ. Συγκινήθηκα που είδα μεταγενεστερες φωτογραφίες του "Διαμαντής", όπως και για το ότι τώρα βρίσκεται στα ξένα. Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες απ' όλους.

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο απο το συμπαθές αυτο καραβάκι...

DIAMANTIS JAN07 (1).jpgDIAMANTIS JAN07 (2).jpgDIAMANTIS JAN07 (3).jpgDIAMANTIS JAN07 (4).jpgDIAMANTIS JAN07 (5).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ_ ως ISOLE DAHLAK σε φωτό από το λιμάνι Massawa (Eritrea - ανατολική Αφρική).
Στην πρώτη (Δεκέμβριος 2012), διακρίνεται λίγο στο βάθος πίσω, αλλά την θεωρώ σαν μία όμορφη γενικότερα φωτό.

04.jpg
_flickr - Werner & Hansjorg Brutzer_

Κατόπιν όμως κάνουμε ζουμ στην ίδια φωτό, φέρνοντας πιο κοντά μας το όμορφο φέρρυ.

05.jpg
_flickr - Werner & Hansjorg Brutzer_

Στην δεύτερη (Μάρτιος 2011), το βλέπουμε σε μία αρκετά .....περίεργη πόζα, έχοντας σε πρώτο πλάνο τα απομεινάρια απο τα θερινά ανάκτορα του αυτοκράτορα Χαιλέ Σελασιέ. 

06.jpg
_flickr - Anna Katharina_

Να θυμίσουμε τέλος ότι το πλοίο δουλεύει στα ίδια μέρη με το πρώην ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ, στο θέμα του οποίου _παραθέσαμε φωτό_ όπου διακρίνονται μαζί τα δύο πλοία στο λιμάνι Massawa.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως περίεργη η τελευταία πόζα του. Πρέπει για κάποιο λόγο να έχουν γεμίσει όλα τα πλωριά τάγκια με νερό για να δουν κάτι στις προπέλες.

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

Καλησπερα στην υπεροχη ομαδα σας.παρακολουθω τισ συζητησεις σας με ενδιαφερον,αν κ δεν εχω σχεση με την θαλλασα.απλα απο ενδιαφερον.απο μικρο παιδι πηγαινοερχομαι στα νεα στυρα.τον τελευταιο ενα χρονο,εργαζομαι κ ζω μονιμα πλεον στα νεα στυρα.με το καραβι διαμαντης,εχω κανει πολλα,περα-δωθε,(αγ μαρινα-νεα στυρα).γνωριζα προσωπικα τον καπτα μιχαλη.μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος απο την παρεα να βρει,καποια η' καποιες εικονες του βαποριου,απο 'κει που βρισκεται τωρα?ευχαριστω,εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος απο την παρεα να βρει,καποια η' καποιες εικονες του βαποριου,απο 'κει που βρισκεται τωρα?ευχαριστω,εκ των προτερων.


Αγαπητέ φίλε, μόλις δύο ποστ πάνω - πριν από το δικό σου, έχουμε παραθέσει δύο φωτό του πλοίου από το εξωτερικό (λιμάνι Massawa, Eritrea - ανατολική Αφρική). Τώρα για περισσότερες θα πρέπει να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο, αν όχι απίθανο να βρεις.

----------


## npapad

Το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ σε φωτογραφία του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) στο Ηράκλειο στις 27-10-2000.
DIAMANTIS, photographed by my brother Emmanouil Papadakis (emmpapad) at Heraklion 27-10-2000.
img013f.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πανέμορφη φωτό Νεκτάριε, ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## panagiotis78

Ακόμα με τα μπλε/πρασινα χρώματα του.......Από περιέργια είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο google maps μπας και το πετύχω, ίσως να το βρήκα (εκτός άμα αυτό είναι το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ).....

diamantisss.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και είναι από αρκετά έως και πολύ δύσκολο να ταυτοποιήσεις παντόφλες σε εικόνα από δορυφόρο (το έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετές φορές), η παντόφλα που μας δείχνεις είναι το _ALULI (ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ)_. Για να μην σε δυσαρεστήσω όμως φίλε μου, αν πάρουμε ένα πιό ανοικτό screenshot από τον χάρτη της Google Earth από το λιμάνι Massawa (Μασάουα) της Ερυθραίας, θα δούμε και το _ISOLE DAHLAK (ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ)_.

Σε κόκκινο κύκλο το _ALULI_, σε πράσινο το _ISOLE DAHLAK_.

Screenshot_1.jpg

Να το δούμε και σε πιό κοντινό screenshot, και να παρατηρήσουμε ότι είναι δεμένο μάλιστα στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο με την φωτό που έχουμε παραθέσει λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω, δηλαδή _αυτή_.

Screenshot_2.jpg

----------


## SpyrosSeh

Μια και έχω ταξιδέψει και μετα τα 2 θα συμφωνήσω με το χρήστη Panagiotis78 γιατί στο Aluli και τα 2 καταστρώματα έχουν το ίδιο μήκος ενώ στο Isole Dahlak το κάτω είναι μακρύτερο και σε αυτό που έχει κυκλώσει ο Panagiotis78 βλέπουμε και μέρος και από τα 2.

----------


## panagiotis78

Ναι περίπου με αυτή τη λογική αποφάσισα ότι εκείνο ήταν το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ (όχι ότι έχει και μεγάλη σημασία δηλαδή)

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

41116978_10217256442473126_3648054434203697152_n.jpgΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ,ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ.ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ,ΕΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΙ!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι τραβηγμένη το _2004_ κάπου κοντά στην Σαντορίνη, και ανήκει στον _Michael Segeth_ ο οποίος την είχε ανεβάσει το 2012 στο _shipspotting (ΕΔΩ)_.

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

Συγνωμη,αλλα δεν ηξερα ποιανου ειναι η φωτο....Αν υπαρχει προβλημα να την διαγραψω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κανένα πρόβλημα, από την στιγμή που παραθέσαμε τα στοιχεία copyrights της.

----------


## panagiotis78

Να και μια φωτογραφία (επίκαιρη) του ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ που ανέβηκε στο fb από τη κ.Καβαντούρη. Βλέπουμε το αγαπημένο μας ferry στα μπλε και με τα 2 δελφίνια

diamantis.jpg

----------

